# Pregnant Daisy



## Keri

Here is some pictures of Daisy our octomom only 6 days left!
Xray of 8 puppies








Daisy








Belly picture








Sideview


----------



## Rosiesmum

Is that a scar on her tummy? Has she had a caesarian before?

I'm sorry but I find these pictures quite distressing 

Barbara x


----------



## Keri

no surgery thats her belly just streched to the max. She didnt mind taking the photos, and others have asked to see some photos.


----------



## Rosiesmum

I didn't mean to infer that you had caused Daisy dstress by taking the photo's. Rather that I found it distressing to see her like that...Like everyone, I guess, I'm just very concerned about her. 

Hope she is okay. I will continue to send healing.
Will you be having her spayed before her next season? I do hope you will 

Barbara x


----------



## avbjessup

OMG she is HUGE!! Poor girl! I am keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well with the delivery and that she has 8 healthy pups.


----------



## rebel_yell

Aww, I think my sister had that same expression on her face when she was due last year  (in mid August no less!). My very best to Daisy for a safe and healthy labor/delivery and for healthy pups!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

wishing Daisy all the best........


----------



## Ciarra

Wow! Look at that Belly!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Oh my....best wishes to Daisy for a smooth delivery of healthy pups.


----------



## rcj1095

Wow. Wishing her all the luck and sending prayers her way for healthiness on everyone's part.


----------



## jesshan

She is stretched to her limit isn't she. I coudln't see the puppies in the x-ray though.


----------



## chilady502

Awww..... hope everything goes well & mom & babies are ok. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Brodysmom

I am at a loss for words.


----------



## freedomchis

omg she is huge i would say she will go before the 6 days though!!!!

Make sure you stay with at all times now as anything could happen


----------



## jeanie brown

im scared to death for her


----------



## Harley's Mom

Aww sweet Daisy!  Poor thing looks about ready to burst. I wish you both a safe and speedy delivery and that all make it through happy and healthy. Keep us updated.


----------



## Kioana

i migth have missed the thread but was it a chi male that got her preggers? did she come from a big litter?


----------



## rcj1095

Do you have someone with her 24/7 now??? I would never want her alone right now for any reason. I'm sure you have that covered, we are all just worrywarts. I'm just worried to death for her and she looks just miserable. Poor thing.


----------



## rcj1095

Kioana said:


> i migth have missed the thread but was it a chi male that got her preggers? did she come from a big litter?


I asked that also and I asked her pre-pregnancy weight and I didn't get an answer. I wondered the same things.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Oh my. I'm sorry and maybe I am wrong to say this, but I feel so sorry for her. Six more days, I'd be a complete wreck.


----------



## Keri

Daisy weighed about 6 pounds befor pregnancy. She weighs 8 pounds now. 
The male is a chihuahua mix and his weight is about 8 pounds.


----------



## Keri

She is not left alone, I am checking her temp at night as the vet said if her temp drops 1% degree she would give birth within 24 hours.


----------



## Rochelle

I'm honestly not familiar with anything to do with breeding, but wouldn't it be safer to just get her a c-section ASAP. She looks distraught and I'm really hoping you'll be more concerned for her safety than the puppies. I know that's horrible to say, but I couldn't watch my chi (if I had a female) go through this. I just can't see that little girl giving birth to 8 puppies successfully without having to head to an emergency clinic. 
I'm praying with everything I have that she comes out of this safe and healthy. Please keep us informed on how she does. Rochelle.


----------



## TashaZ

Wow 8 puppies that's a lot, no wonder she's so big!! Poor mumma i hope she delivers soon and has happy healthy babies.


----------



## Jessica

Aww, her tummy is huge. I bet she's ready for them to be out! Good luck with the delivery and I hope everything goes smoothly for Daisy and the 8 pups. You may want to double check about the c-section especially if Daisy's original weight is less than the male's. The puppies may be a bit too big for her to pass all on her own. Sometimes that can happen when the male is bigger than the female. If you don't mind me asking, what is the other breed he's mixed with? Again, keep us posted .... wishing you a safe delivery and healthy puppies!! Once you get over this hump... post some pics of the pups.  What color is the father?


----------



## jeanie brown

what does the vet say? does he think she can deliver normally? does he feelthere will be a problem? have you been to just one vet? sorry about the questions its just that she is only a baby and im concerned for her if it was my dog i would of aborted all the puppies i would want mum kept safe


----------



## Cyndi

i hope Daisy welps well with this. I have one that had seven the last time she welped and she did well. I hope that Daisy has as easy as a time as possible. Good luck to her and to you.


----------



## Kristin

Was this an accidental breeding? Did I miss that post? She looks absolutely miserable.


----------



## Keri

I just posted a long note and it disappeared so I will try to post a quick reply as I dont have time to type it all again. 
Daisy is pure breed chihuahua she weighs 6 pound befor preg and 8 pounds now. She was accidently bred with a chihuahua mix He looks like a chihuahua but has daughtson in him and has shorter legs and a little longer body he is brown and his weight is 8 pounds. 
The vet said that mix is good mix because others can have square noses and can causes problems. He doesnt see a problem with Daisy, He doesnt do c -sections just because, there needs to be a reason. The vet gave me a page of instuctions and phone numbers to call, the vet is less than 5 minutes away, there are several doctors there. I watched videos on youtube of chihuahua birth so I do have an idea what to expect so I wont be in shock. The vet said not to panic if the pupies come feet first as it doent matter which way they come out. On youtube I saw that some puppies are still born so I am prepared for that also. 
As for the photos I put them up because people asked, she didnt mind the photos. I say she is misserable as she cant stand to be apart from me. She cries when I leave the room. She waddles but seems misserable unless I am with her. She kisses me and still acts normal other than she is not as active. 
She doent go out side, she is paper trained. If she goes outside I am carring her to the car to go with me. I have set up several beds for her to choose to give birth. She uses 2 of the 3. She prefers to be on my bed with me when I am here. 
I came here looking for support and to have questions answered, Thank you for those that have been supportive. I do have Daisy best intrest at heart, and If I had to choose it would be her. I am sorry that some of you are disgusted and some cant believe I didnt abort. Everyone has to do what they feel is right and I feel I am doing what is I feel is right for Daisy. We are close to the vet about 5 minutes tops! I feel things should go good, the vet has been very positive.
I joined here for more positive help, food suggestions, and help for after puppies are born. We are monitoring her temp now and our just waiting as it could be any day. Her Due Date is not untill the 3rd. 
I only get on the computer AM and PM and I do have distractions when I am on. I have 5 kids in the 6-10 yr age that demand a lot of attention, so if I dont answer a question it is not on purpose, as I may have just been distracted. Thank you all for the support.


----------



## michele

Good Luck with her


----------



## jeanie brown

aww im sorry if you feel some of us are not supportive of course we are. and i dont think disgusted is the right word concerned i believe is better. you really are doing everything you possibly can now accidents happen and this is unfortunate but it has to be got on with now its happened.
did you say 5 children? blimey 5 kids 8 puppies going to be a handful. this tiome next week it will all be over bar the shouting so i wish you all the luck in the world and pray that daisy comes through for you . good luck


----------



## Megan

Best of luck and keep us all updated


----------



## Rochelle

No, disgusted is definatley not the word here. This could happen to the best of people and it was an accident, and you have covered all the important steps in keeping her safe now. I was just thought maybe a C-Section was the safest way to go so that she wouldn't have to go throught the pain of the birth of 8 babies. 
If I had a second child, I'd be demanding a C-Section like I did with my first baby. Not good with pain.
Let us know how she does, when you have time. You have lots on your plate now, and we understand. Rochelle.


----------



## avbjessup

Yes, lots of hugs to you!


----------



## Lyanne

Fingers crossed for Daisy and I sincerly hope she manages well and puppies are OK. Please keep us updated as and when you can...I have only one 7 year old and I know how demanding they can be...good luck x


----------



## guest185

Please, please let us know how she gets on  Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Harley's Mom

Keri ~ I am sorry that you feel you are not getting support here and that you feel that some of the members here are disgusted by your situation. Although it would have been more ideal to have her spayed *immediately* after the tie occurred, I don't think that anyone here advocates aborting an entire a litter of puppies.

I think that you have misinterpreted concern for judgement. Most of the people on the site are very knowledgeable about dogs in general and whelping specifically. Because you are not an experienced breeder, members are just concerned about the size of her litter and the high incidence that chi's need c-sections. I personally would be scared to death to watch my little girl give birth and would want the support of medical staff who were experienced. But again, that is only my opinion.

I indicated she looked miserable because I can only imagine being pregnant with multiples right at the end of my pregnancy and stretched to the limit. I think that is the sentiment of the members, not that she looks miserable because you aren't taking care of her properly.

I am sure that I can speak for all the members when I say that we all hope that her delivery goes smoothly and that Daisy and her puppies all come through with flying colours. We would like to know how things go and would love to see pics and hear about what a wonderful mom Daisy is.

We will be here if you have any questions about bottle feeding or any other post-delivery concerns you have.


----------



## avbjessup

Thanks Harley's Mom, you said it perfectly!! At least you expressed my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Harley's Mom

No problem avb. I just thing that the "tone" of conversation gets lost when you are reading a typed message. Because I have been here a little bit, I know the members and I hope that I have echoed their feelings.


----------



## Brodysmom

Yes Harley's Mom, great post! You echoed what I was thinking too.

Keri, good luck with everything. You certainly do have a full plate with a houseful of kids and a large litter on the way. I was so concerned mainly because Daisy is so young and her litter is so BIG. It would be like if your 12 year old daughter was pregnant with triplets! It's just such a hard thing for their immature bodies and minds to handle! And you can't reason with Daisy and tell her what's going on and explain everything, like you could to a human.

We are concerned because we are so scared for her and we want everything to go smoothly. It's nothing against you at all. I hope you continue to post as we will all try to help you. 

Brodysmom


----------



## iheartchanel

Wow. She's huge!
I hope everything goes well and I can't wait to see pictures of the babies.
Of course we'll be here to support you. There are a lot of experienced people here. I'm sure everything will turn out just fine. Ill keep you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> Keri ~ I am sorry that you feel you are not getting support here and that you feel that some of the members here are disgusted by your situation. Although it would have been more ideal to have her spayed *immediately* after the tie occurred, I don't think that anyone here advocates aborting an entire a litter of puppies.
> 
> I think that you have misinterpreted concern for judgement. Most of the people on the site are very knowledgeable about dogs in general and whelping specifically. Because you are not an experienced breeder, members are just concerned about the size of her litter and the high incidence that chi's need c-sections. I personally would be scared to death to watch my little girl give birth and would want the support of medical staff who were experienced. But again, that is only my opinion.
> 
> I indicated she looked miserable because I can only imagine being pregnant with multiples right at the end of my pregnancy and stretched to the limit. I think that is the sentiment of the members, not that she looks miserable because you aren't taking care of her properly.
> 
> I am sure that I can speak for all the members when I say that we all hope that her delivery goes smoothly and that Daisy and her puppies all come through with flying colours. We would like to know how things go and would love to see pics and hear about what a wonderful mom Daisy is.
> 
> We will be here if you have any questions about bottle feeding or any other post-delivery concerns you have.


Perfectly said Lysa, you have echoed my feelings exactly.

Keri - this is a forum with lots and lots of different opinions. Sometimes it gets a little ouchy and that's okay. Don't take it personally, just realize that most of the people on here are well intentioned and simply want to educate you and help you. We are all very protective over our babies or we wouldn't spend the time on the forum as we do. Now take good care of yourself, your children and your precious Daisy. Every pregnant woman and animal looks miserable at the end. I looked like I was going to "pop" myself. Will be anxiously waiting for updates on Daisy and her pups.


----------



## guest185

rcj1095 said:


> Every pregnant woman and animal looks miserable at the end. I looked like I was going to "pop" myself.


Man, i'm never going to want to go through this!


----------



## rcj1095

*Julie* said:


> Man, i'm never going to want to go through this!


But you'll have such "perfect" mini me's. It's worth every second and I had miserable pregnancies, miserable deliveries, premature babies and a whole bunch of scary stuff and stress. I couldn't have more than two but would have gone through every ounce of it again. It truly is an experience that cannot be described and lots of my friends had perfect pregnancies and no pain during delivery. Thank god for modern medicine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Daisy, we got a little off track. Kisses to you for a healthy delivery!!!


----------



## guest185

Lol! yes - apologies!


----------



## Gisele

Your house is going to be full of excitement in a few days with the birth of all of those sweet little puppies. I hope Daisy does well and that all of the puppies are nice and healthy. I wish I lived close by to help you out when the puppies come, or course I really wish I was close so I could be there to love on all those little furballs. Good Luck and post as soon as you can after the birth.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Hope all is going well with Daisy. Please keep us up to speed and don't hesitate to ask any questions as there are a few knowledgable breeders that I am sure have lots of advice to offer if you need it.


----------



## Dazy Mae

Keri.....I live out near Palm Springs and if I were closer to you I would be there to help you with the puppies when they arrive....I think you are doing a excellent job of learning what needs to be done and getting things prepared. There are wonderful people on this site that will help you with very good advice in the coming days ahead.
Best of luck with momma and her puppies and please keep everyone updated as to how all is going....
hugs from Darlene, Dazy, and Lulubelle


----------



## Keri

There hasnt been a change in Daisy status. I will keep you updated. I am sorry if my previous post came off harsh, I was frustrated that the computer ate my whole post and I just retyped a fast reply. I do appreciate all the support I am getting and I thank you all for it!


----------



## guest185

Good luck! Thinking of you both! xx


----------



## 3l3ctric

Good luck to you and your pup! I'm not a breeder and have no real experience in this area, but if you haven't already, I would recommend stocking up on some puppy formula. If everything goes well, she still may have trouble feeding all of them and you might need to help a bit. You're going to have a busy time ahead of you, but we'll all be here to give you support.


----------



## jeanie brown

cant wait to see pic of mum back to herself she looks lovely and of course babies good luck


----------



## WeLoveHiro

any word on how daisy is doing?


----------



## Rosiesmum

I was thinking about her too today and my hubby was asking if I'd read anything.

Barbara x


----------



## jeanie brown

any new babys yet??


----------



## Harley's Mom

I have been thinking about little Daisy all day!!! I hope Keri posts soon about how things are going.


----------



## sweetsweet

waoo!! she's HUGE!!!!


----------



## elaina

Best wishes to Daisy and her puppies.
also you said u were having problems posting... i just wanted to ad that i used to have alot of problems posting when i was on aol., but if i get on thru internet explorer i dont have any problems


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

poor darling she looks so young, i hope it all goes okay and all of them, and mother and pups survive... im really quite worried! x


----------



## Adrienne

Poor baby she is HUGE!!! i hope the birth goes well for her


----------



## rhaubejoi

just curious if anyone has heard anthing


----------



## Georgia24

so anxious to hear!


----------



## itsAmy9

Sending Good Vibes Daisy's way... Really hoping for some cute puppy pictures!


----------



## zaek1

I just came across this board but I HAD to register to comment to these pics lol

This looks JUST like my Daisy that just gave birth to 7 puppies on April 30th. She was huge and miserable and just tired tired tired. I wish her the very best and hope delivery goes smoothly. Our's went very well and everyone is doing great. I was very concerned that she wouldn't be able to take care of them all but she's a great mommy. Good Luck Miss Daisy!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

zaek1 said:


> I just came across this board but I HAD to register to comment to these pics lol
> 
> This looks JUST like my Daisy that just gave birth to 7 puppies on April 30th. She was huge and miserable and just tired tired tired. I wish her the very best and hope delivery goes smoothly. Our's went very well and everyone is doing great. I was very concerned that she wouldn't be able to take care of them all but she's a great mommy. Good Luck Miss Daisy!


Thats comforting to know! I hope all goes well with her, im wondering when the big day will be its any day now isnt it? oh so scary!!! xxx


----------



## jeanie brown

zaek1 said:


> i just came across this board but i had to register to comment to these pics lol
> 
> this looks just like my daisy that just gave birth to 7 puppies on april 30th. She was huge and miserable and just tired tired tired. I wish her the very best and hope delivery goes smoothly. Our's went very well and everyone is doing great. I was very concerned that she wouldn't be able to take care of them all but she's a great mommy. Good luck miss daisy!



thats great very reassuring welcome to you btw


----------



## Pinkchi

8 pups?! Wow what a big tummy! Hope mum and babies are doing well x


----------



## jeanie brown

due 2 days ago wasent they?


----------



## Georgia24

she's probably got her hands full with 8 new healthy pups!


----------



## Keri

*We Have Puppies!*

Puppies are here! Daisy is doing well and she is a good Mom! 
This is how it all started. Daisy was not showing any signs of labor; Ashley my 22 year old daughter put an outfit on her because she wanted to make her look cute.and take a photo. She brought her to me because she thought she had a little bloody show. As Ashley showed me Daisy we could both see that there were imminent signs of labor, it was obvious Daisy was about to give birth. We rushed her back to the bedroom. At 1:55 PM she gave birth to a still born, under developed puppy and placenta. We didn’t realize it at the time, because we had never had puppies before. We tried to work on that puppy and there was nothing we could do. We had our next puppy at 3: 05 pm, there was no placenta, we had to break the sack but Daisy did the rest. The third puppy was born at 3:17 PM, we also had to break the sack but this time the puppy was stuck by her vulva. She still had not delivered the placenta. Daisy was so big she could not lick her self. This made it difficult. We dried the puppy and let it nurse. We ended up calling the vet because we didn’t know if we should cut the puppy free. The vet said not to cut the cord so we left the puppy that way. She didn’t have her next puppy #4 until 5:45 PM. She had the previous #3 placenta and a puppy at the same time. Puppy #3 placenta she bit the cord and the puppy was bleeding. We had to clamp its cord and she ate the placenta. The puppy was free and was okay once we clamped the cord. Puppy # 4 was attached liked the 3rd one was as its placenta was still in side her. We also had to break its sack. We suctioned this puppy as she was busy trying to eat and bite cord of Puppy # 3. Puppy #4 was nursing. At 6:15 a placenta for #4 was delivered. At 6:18 PM Puppy # 5 was born but with no placenta and it was still attached when Puppy #6 was born at 6:20 PM. This puppy was also stuck and Daisy still had not delivered the placentas. Both puppies were stuck and puppy # 6 was a tiny runt. Daisy, finally, could now reach herself and was licking both puppies. They remained stuck as she licked them and we waited for the delivery of the placentas. Daisy delivered a placenta at 6:50 that freed one of the puppies but the runt was still stuck. At 7:25 she had her next puppy #7 and placenta was delivered freeing the runt puppy. 5 minutes later, at 9:25 she had a placenta which freed puppy number #7 which was the first (and last) girl puppy! Finally at 9:33 she had puppy #8 and Placenta. At 9:51 she delivered a placenta. The missing one! We syringe fed Daisy sugar water during delivery to give her strength and fed her almost a full can of canned puppy food inbetween births to help her maintain her strength during delivery.
Daisy is doing well and all puppies are nursing. We have 7 healthy puppies. 6 boys and 1 girl. 
Our concerns our about the runt, He is very small about 1/3 the size of the other puppies. He nurses well, but gets pushed off easily. I made sure every two hours he is attached and nursing during the night. He is a fighter! Also I have a question Daisy, she is quite dirty, when is it safe to give her a bath? 
I am attaching a link to her birth photos, They are graphic, I even took photos of the still born as I had no idea, and in case someone else wants to be prepared it could help. This was a lot harder than I thought and I am so glad I was prepared with suppys for her birth to happen at anytime. I am glad she and the puppies are doing well!

http://s652.photobucket.com/albums/uu246/keri12photos/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Harley's Mom

Aw Keri, that is such good news. I am so relieved that Daisy and her pups are doing well. It sounds like you had quite a busy night and early morning. Sounds like you had everything under control. Good for you. Good for Daisy - what a good little momma.

As for the runt, you may want to supplement his nursing with some puppy formula, just to make sure that he is getting enough calories. See how he does and once he gets growing a bit, he may catch up size wise and be able to nurse with the other 6.

Congratulations wee Daisy and Keri!


----------



## Lyanne

Congrats Keri and family...so happy Daisy is Ok and what a job she has done!!!! Good luck with the puppies and keep up the good work...look forward to seeing them grow x


----------



## browncat

Congratulations Keri! 

I'm so happy to see Daisy with her puppies. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Kioana

wow congrads.

the still born was kinda ugh

puppies look great! mom did a good job


----------



## N*T*M*4U

glad to see she's doing good....you did a very good job....


----------



## SinaBChis

Wow! Congrats! Gorgeous litter you have there! Great job!


----------



## Rochelle

I'm so happy everyone's well. I'm dying to see the photos but will look at them after I've finnished my cabbage rolls. It think that would be best. lol
Give her a big hug for us. xoxo


----------



## pam6400

*Great job Keri! Great job Daisy! You should be so proud of her...... They are beautiful.....*


----------



## Dazy Mae

Keri you did a great job and Daisy looks like a great little mommy! Keep an eye on the little runt and supplement his food intake for a bit. Sorry about your little lost one...
They are just adorable and I love their colors
Best of luck with you new little babies!


----------



## michele

Glad it all went well,and all are ok.


----------



## Megan

Congrats! So glad it went well


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

OMG they are ADORABLE!!! Great pics and Awesome job, you all did great! Daisy looks so much happier now! 

Please give us lots of pictures as they grow up!


----------



## elaina

Congratulations Daisy! your puppies are so cute


----------



## Mandy

awww congratulations keri you and daisy did a great job the puppies are gorjuss im so happy all went well sorry about the stillborn that must have been sad for you but wow 7 healthy puppies grat job cant wait to see them growing up plzz keep posting updates on them

im so happy for you xx


----------



## mad dog woman

Congratulations to you and daisy x x


----------



## TashaZ

aw poor Daisy! But on the upside, very very cute little puppies! What a great mother she is. Keep us updated with puppy pics 
Congratulations again to your family


----------



## RaveMoon

Oh wow, congrats to you! The puppies are just absolutely gorgeous, congrats to both you and daisy!


----------



## rcj1095

Congratulations!!! I'm proud of you both!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I'm so glad she carried to term and all, but one, is alive and well! You did a great job! The babies are soooo tiny.  Give Daisy a big hug and kiss for me!


----------



## Georgia24

great job!!! enjoy your new babies!!! please post more!


----------



## zaek1

Wow sounds like quite a stressful time! We too unfortunately lost a puppy but I didn't dare tell you that in my original post on this thread. I wonder if it has something to do with being large litters. 

I'm glad she's doing great. I bet she loves being a mommy.


----------



## barefoot

I just found this thread.

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures of Daisy's labor and delivery. Wow. That was so special. 

Congratulations!

Well done to you and Daisy!


----------



## rebel_yell

Congratulations, well done Daisy! I'm so sorry for the one you lost but wish the very best to Daisy and her pups for a happy, healthy future!


----------



## tagan520

Congrats to you, Daisy and all the pups!!!

My computer here at work wouldn't let me see the slideshow, but I bet they are all cute!! Sorry you lost one....I bet that was hard. But I am glad everything went well! Great job!


----------



## Gisele

Yea!!!! the babies are here, both of you did a great job. I will look at the pictures when I get home from work, my work computer won't let me view them, I can't wait to see those sweet little babies.


----------



## Keri

Thank You all for the kind words, were back from the vet. He said she looked great! The puppies weight are all 4-5oz 1 big one at 6oz and the runt is 2.5 oz. He said not to supplement that the runt was nursing well. Daisy is being an excellent mommy, cleaning up after her puppies. He put her on a calcium supplement and told me it would prevent pre eclamsia. So all looks great! Thank you all for your support. 
Oh- he said the still born was mummified and had been dead for a couple weeks, so that is why it looked the way it did.


----------



## Harley's Mom

The pups are a good size. Good for Daisy. She seems to be a great mommy. You must be so proud of her. You have got to post pics of the puppies as they grow.


----------

